# Carnivore Diet!!



## kens

A little history of myself since I've not been here since 2014. In 2010 I had a Blood Clot in my left leg that Blowed out my Lymph Glands Almost lost the leg. I was put on Blood Thinners for three months and then took off of the pills. Within three months I had a Blood Clot in my Right leg same thing Now I have Chronic Lymphedema in both legs. I was put on Blood thinners for the rest of my life in 2014 I got to where I could not breath and my chest was killing me I was rushed to the ER and they found both Lungs filled with Blood Clots I flatlined three times that night and Thank God for sparing me. After this I was always in agony no matter what I was always hurting 2017 my left knee Collapsed they did a bunch of scans on me and Uric Acid has eaten all the Cartilage out of my joints from the Knees down (Caused by my Blood thinner Medicine) I'm in a wheelChair or for short distance A walker. NOW THAT I'VE GOT MY HISTORY OUT OFF THE WAY!! Now my weight I wen't from 260 at 2010 to 356 last Aug. I realize I was just slowly Killing myself so I started doing research and finally decided to go full Carni over Keto I started on Sept 29th I was 356 this Saturday I weighed in at 306. And I'm never hungry unless I've not eat enough fat. So this works and I cannot exercise.


----------



## Oregon1986

welcome back!


----------



## MoonRiver

Good luck. Just keep in mind we all have different genetics, so what works for one may not work for another. Some people are doing great on the carnivore diet, others not so much.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Ken, everyone is different, and different lifestyles work better for some compared to others. And, if you chose a 100% meat lifestyle, so be it.

But please do me one favor, google or investigate "whole foods, plant-based" lifestyle. This plant-based lifestyle has helped so many people, including myself, to lose weight, stop cancer, and reduce/eliminate prescription meds. If, after doing such research, you feel a 100% meat diet is what is going to help you, okay.

Just give the following a view ==> https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B07KH85TLJ/ref=atv_dl_rdr

Below is part of the documentary, "Eating You Alive"


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Like Cabin Fever said, it’s all fair game in the diet universe. You will find success stories in each way of eating. 

My concern for you would be the already established uric acid problem. A high meat diet may cause higher uric acid levels, gout, and endanger your kidneys. This is from experience, not just a random thought. 

Be very aware of how you feel. Get your kidney function and uric acid levels checked after you have tried your new way of eating for a while. 

Best of luck, no matter what you decide.


----------



## Terri

Congratulations on your weight loss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Um, you take a vitamin pill, yes? Because there is very little vitamin C in steak. At any rate, well done!

I have toyed with the idea of a diet that is high in meat, but I am not all that fond of meat. It is OK, don't get me wrong, but I cannot conceive of being able to eat an entire meal of meat. Too rich for me!


----------



## mzgarden

Welcome back. You've certainly had more than your fair share of health issues, wow.


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Good job on the weight loss Kens and welcome back. 

Not too long ago I was running marathons. Then I was hit by a car. I had to start with epidural steroid injections and medications for pain before I could start PT. That took months. Once in PT, I found there were limitations I had to work hard to overcome. It's been a long journey.

During this journey, I found I was a celiac. This explained my lack of appetite and weight loss. I had to change my diet. It's been an education of science to what I can and cannot put in my body.

For reasons I cannot explain, we are given challenges to overcome. In these challenges we try to find our own way. Sometimes it works and other times we ask for help from others.

I give a lot of credit to my dr's, physical therapists, nutritionist, fitness coach, and friends for guiding, teaching, and being key to my recovery. I took what I learned and applied it in a way to get to my goal of one day running marathons again. I'm not quite ready to run now, but I'm getting closer everyday. 

I encourage you Kens to find your source of education and encouragement so you can continue this journey of amazing weight loss and by doing it in a healthy and life changing way.

Best to you always and keep up the good work!


----------



## MoonRiver

This was an interview of Jordan Peterson by Joe Rogan about going on the carnivore diet. It's a great interview, but the language is a little spicy and probably would have got my post deleted, so I took the video out.


----------



## kinnb

welcome back, do what you need to do for you and congratulations!!


----------



## kens

Cabin Fever said:


> Ken, everyone is different, and different lifestyles work better for some compared to others. And, if you chose a 100% meat lifestyle, so be it.
> 
> But please do me one favor, google or investigate "whole foods, plant-based" lifestyle. This plant-based lifestyle has helped so many people, including myself, to lose weight, stop cancer, and reduce/eliminate prescription meds. If, after doing such research, you feel a 100% meat diet is what is going to help you, okay.
> 
> Just give the following a view ==> https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B07KH85TLJ/ref=atv_dl_rdr
> 
> Below is part of the documentary, "Eating You Alive"


I've lost 60 Lbs since Sept my Bloodwork was about perfect MY BP which had always concerned my Doctor stays at about 117/73 now and I feel great. I have found out if I add Veggies back in I get Bloated and real gassy so for now I'm sticking to this WOE!


----------



## kens

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Like Cabin Fever said, it’s all fair game in the diet universe. You will find success stories in each way of eating.
> 
> My concern for you would be the already established uric acid problem. A high meat diet may cause higher uric acid levels, gout, and endanger your kidneys. This is from experience, not just a random thought.
> 
> Be very aware of how you feel. Get your kidney function and uric acid levels checked after you have tried your new way of eating for a while.
> 
> Best of luck, no matter what you decide.


I did earlier this month it's within range and the damage that I've done to my Kidneys was caused by the seven years I suffered with uncontrolled Uric Acid because of my Meds. Yea Gout sucks I'd rather have Kidney Stones anyday of the week and twice on Sunday then have Gout again.


----------



## kens

Terri said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Um, you take a vitamin pill, yes? Because there is very little vitamin C in steak. At any rate, well done!
> 
> I have toyed with the idea of a diet that is high in meat, but I am not all that fond of meat. It is OK, don't get me wrong, but I cannot conceive of being able to eat an entire meal of meat. Too rich for me!


Actually there is enough V-C in meat to get you by I was checked for this and was okay.


----------



## CKelly78z

Congratulations on finding a diet that works for you, just make sure you are still getting all the nutrients, and vitamins that your body needs. Yogurt seems to balance my system, and keep me regulated. I also drink alot of water, and stay active.

My Kidney specialist also recommends that I eat less red meat to cut down on uric acid.

If I could recommend one thing for your diet, buy local, non GMO meats that come from a butcher, not the crap in a grocery store that is pre-packaged....so much better for you, and better taste.


----------



## kens

It's Sept 25th and I thought I'd give you folks an update my weight is 285() God is good I was in Feb barely able to get around on my walker Yesterday I was able to for about three hours go to the garden and pull ears of Corn and shuck em before my leg started blowing up so I'm able to walk a little and do some lite work but it's better then being on my Butt 24/7 I'm still eating a Dirty Carnivore diet and I'm going back to a pure 100% next week I've been eating out of the Garden and the garden is done except for the Turnips. The food from it has been my cheat and some homemade Bread I've made. Like the corn we pulled Yesterday we ground a couple ears last night and made a Cake of Cornbread.


----------



## po boy

Good for you, take care of yourself.


----------



## mrghostwalker

Keep up the good work! 
I also had to change my diet and switched from high carbs to high fats and protein. I went from 255lbs to 200lbs (I'm 6'3"). I'm back to a 32 inch waist, my cholesterol, blood pressure and sugar levels are perfect. Aside from minimal carbs in nuts and some vegetables, the only other carbs I eat is when I have 2 pieces of whole wheat toast in the morning- then minimal carbs for the rest of the day. 
Also- all my weight loss was BEFORE I started exercising!


----------



## MoonRiver

Where does one get the digestive enzymes (proteases and lipases) needed to break down fats and proteins when on a carnivore diet?


----------



## mrghostwalker

Beats me. My body just upped my metabolize and took care of everything on it's own.



MoonRiver said:


> Where does one get the digestive enzymes (proteases and lipases) needed to break down fats and proteins when on a carnivore diet?


----------



## MoonRiver

MoonRiver said:


> Where does one get the digestive enzymes (proteases and lipases) needed to break down fats and proteins when on a carnivore diet?


I need to correct and clarify this. Your body makes digestive enzymes, but as we age our body tends to make less. Digestive enzymes are also found in fruits and vegetables and raw meat. Cooking meat destroys the digestive enzymes found in the meat.

So a better questions is "Should someone on a carnivore diet take supplemental digestive enzymes"?


----------



## kens

MoonRiver said:


> Where does one get the digestive enzymes (proteases and lipases) needed to break down fats and proteins when on a carnivore diet?


I've found when I'm 100% carni I do number 2 about every three days and it seems the body can and does use Fat and Protein easier and better then Carbs. And the waste is minimal compared to a diet with Carbs. Where the enzymes come from I do not know but after the transition most people will have no problems with digestion and no bloating or Gas or the Blaa feeling.


----------



## kens

MoonRiver said:


> I need to correct and clarify this. Your body makes digestive enzymes, but as we age our body tends to make less. Digestive enzymes are also found in fruits and vegetables and raw meat. Cooking meat destroys the digestive enzymes found in the meat.
> 
> So a better questions is "Should someone on a carnivore diet take supplemental digestive enzymes"?


 I'm 56 and I have no problem with digestion.


----------



## MoonRiver

kens said:


> I'm 56 and I have no problem with digestion.


You can have digestive problems without having any serious symptoms.


----------



## altair

I'm reading Keeping a Family Cow which points out the cultures who had a lot of meat and dairy in their diets don't have the recorded history of diseases and conditions we more Western societies have. I was glad to have taken a Nutrition class in college and it really helped me learn on a cellular level what we stuff in our mouths does. I wish you continued success!


----------



## emdeengee

A diet heavy on meat and other animal proteins is very hard on your kidneys so this should be monitored.

Animal protein generates high amounts of acid in the blood that can be harmful to the kidneys and cause acidosis – a condition in which kidneys cannot eliminate acid fast enough.

A friend of ours got into quite a mess with his kidneys. He now follows an omnivore diet with a lot of vegetables and some grain and nuts and seeds and fruit.


----------



## no really

My diet is protein heavy, that's what works for me but the main thing is clean food. I have a hard time keeping my weight up due to activity level. Last few times I've had my blood work done Doc told me to eat more meat and salt, he did say he had very seldom had a patient he said that too. I never advocate anyone follow my path other than to eat clean no chemicals or processed foods.


----------



## mrghostwalker

emdeengee said:


> A diet heavy on meat and other animal proteins is very hard on your kidneys so this should be monitored.
> 
> Animal protein generates high amounts of acid in the blood that can be harmful to the kidneys and cause acidosis – a condition in which kidneys cannot eliminate acid fast enough.
> 
> A friend of ours got into quite a mess with his kidneys. He now follows an omnivore diet with a lot of vegetables and some grain and nuts and seeds and fruit.


While my diet is high in fats and proteins it is also high in low carb vegetables. And while I do eat some healthy carbs, I do not eat bad carbs and sugar.
I also eat more fish, nuts and seeds than I did before. I think the trick is to make the change in eating a part of an overall healthier lifestyle.


----------

